# New ACG shafts



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I haven't seen them in person yet, but I'm curious too. We need a guinea pig


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Seem em, touched em, but ain't shot one yet.. :sad:


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Guess i will order some and see how they work LOL.:BangHead:
How bad can they be right?
Chris


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FitaX10 said:


> Guess i will order some and see how they work LOL.:BangHead:
> How bad can they be right?
> Chris


EXACTLY....I don't know why everyone acts like Easton is going to try and sneak some chity arrows by us.... 

Seriously....they are replacing the Navigator...not some cheap arrow....do they have any other crap arrows in the lineup in that price range :wink: 

The same thing happened with CXs Medallion Pros.....are their other shafts bad? No....why would these be. 

They make arrows....their jobs are to make the best shafts....

If I was going to buy new shafts and the spines, weight, and diameter fit my needs I wouldn't hesitate to buy them.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I took a look at them at the LAS shoot. They look just like the navigators. 90% sure thats what I will be shooting this year.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I just saw them for the first time in the new U.S. Archer Magazine yesterday. Exactly what's the difference that sets these and the navigators apart? I see that they are the same spines as the Navs...and take exactly the same points and pins... Price??????


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

Unclegus said:


> I just saw them for the first time in the new U.S. Archer Magazine yesterday. Exactly what's the difference that sets these and the navigators apart? I see that they are the same spines as the Navs...and take exactly the same points and pins... Price??????


i thnk they are a little lighter and skinner


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Actually they are heavier than navigators at the same spine. Don't know about how big around but we will see soon. Cant wait to get them.
Chris


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

I looked around online for prices on these but do not see any, does anyone have any idea what they are gonna run?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

$189.99 at LAS when I was there..


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Talked to one of the "Good ole boys" at the Easton Technical phone number. This guys tells me there is negligable difference bwtween the ACG and the Navigator. The ACG just has tighter tolerances, and there should be no more than half a grain diff between it and the Navigator..... Guess we'll see.....


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Right! One half grain per inch equals 14.5 grains on a 29 inch arrow.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

FitaX10 said:


> Actually they are heavier than navigators at the same spine. Don't know about how big around but we will see soon. Cant wait to get them.
> Chris


Chris,
I got mine in today and did not put a caliper on them but they look alot like the Navigators. I was told my navigator points and pins will fit the ACG's also. Haven't got them together yet and still covered up in snow here.


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks Keyman,
I should get mine this week sometime. I look forward to playing with them.
Chris


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Well thank you UPS!!! I got my box from Easton last night but the box was damaged and taped up without the shafts!!!! Now i have to try and get the claim done. Wish me luck.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

my ACG box came in damaged as well but the shafts were still in there. Hopefully, they did not bend them.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Chris,
Is that a picture of your new ACG's from 90 meters in your avatar? 
Have you had a chance to shoot them yet?


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Don't i wish!! That was at the Texas SYWAT shoot in Houston a year ago on the 60 yarder. We had 4 shooters and every arrow was in the dot. I think there were 3 shooters that were over 550 in that group. I was 551, Adam shot 553, and Russel shot 558 I think those were the scores anyway. 
Chris


----------

